# What signs do you use to determine if it is too early to do a cutout?



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Temps are what determine when a cutout is performed. This time of year brood can get chilled and die quickly. At least here anyway.
Although... if a customer cannot wait for whatever reason, temps don't matter.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

I like to wait till there is nectar and pollen coming in good with night time temperatures above 50 degrees.

Any earlier than that and I get robbing issues. 

If I have to do a removal earlier than I like, I make sure to crowd them in their new hive by not giving them any extra space or empty comb.

Save the extra empty comb in a freezer, you can always give it back to them in a few weeks when temperatures have warmed up some.


Don


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If drones are flying, I figure it's a good time. It's likely you will not find or you will kill the queen, and that is a time they can replace her, and a time that resources are coming in to repair the damage.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

We like to wait until night time temps are at least fifty degrees. Having drones flying seems to coincide with those warmer night temps too.


----------

